# Multi purpose bike for trials, street, DJ, Pump Track



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Primary use will be trials, so I'd prefer a higher bb and a shorter chainstay

I'd like to run a suspension fork, 80mm or so.

26" wheels, large frame.

Any thoughts?


----------



## duberdeedu (May 27, 2019)

You could look into the Inspired Bicycles Hex with rigid or suspension fork. Can also look at Tartybikes website for other similar street/trials bikes.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

duberdeedu said:


> You could look into the Inspired Bicycles Hex with rigid or suspension fork. Can also look at Tartybikes website for other similar street/trials bikes.


But would you ride a Hex in a jump park or pump track?

From what I can tell, the biggest difference between a DJ/Pump bike and a trials bike is bb height. HTA is fairly constant, RC varies but doesn't seem to matter that much.

I kinda wonder if a suspension fork would make sense in a trials bike, just to make it more multi purpose.

I like the looks of the Hex, it's my first choice, just wish I could demo one.


----------



## duberdeedu (May 27, 2019)

Nurse Ben said:


> But would you ride a Hex in a jump park or pump track?
> 
> From what I can tell, the biggest difference between a DJ/Pump bike and a trials bike is bb height. HTA is fairly constant, RC varies but doesn't seem to matter that much.
> 
> ...


Inspired Bikes are more of a mix between street and trials, which should be more versatile. Seems like you said that you want to do trials more, so a rigid fork should be more suitable, also less maintenance. Pretty sure the bike can handle jumps decently. You can look at Danny Macaskills on Youtube to see what's possible on the bike.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the input, found a used Hex, should be here next week. I'm gonna focus on trials, if I feel the need for a fork, I'll try one on the Hex or get a DJ.


----------



## FarmerTonk (Feb 26, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> Thanks for the input, found a used Hex, should be here next week. I'm gonna focus on trials, if I feel the need for a fork, I'll try one on the Hex or get a DJ.


How are you liking it ?? Where do you live? Anyone in western North Carolina want to ride some trials? I have a hex as well !


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Haven’t used it as much as I’d like, it’s tricky to ride,but I’m learning. I wish my muni skills crossed over, but they’re very different styles


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

That's awesome you found a used Hex. It's not much help now but came across this video recently with some interesting thoughts on an all round street bike


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sold the Hex, nice trials bike but not for any other uses, bought a Canfield Nimble 9, built it as a 27.5 SS, got the frame small so it’d be more playful. Pretty fun bike so far, hoping to hit a local park.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

I ride a M/L 2015 Chromag Stylus. Currently has a 160 Pike on it and gears but also have a singlespeed rear with an I9 hub and an Identiti RebateXL rigid fork for play days...


----------

